# Hairdressing wholesalers.



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Hi there, can anyone tell me where there is a beauty and hairdressing wholesalers in Abu Dhabi? I need proper Koleston tint and am finding it hard to locate!! Should have brought supplies from home!  Please help my roots are ridiculous!  xx


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

there is a place on 7th st up close to grand stores etc.


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Thanks very much!


----------

